# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Малые операционные системы, Какая перспективнее?

## magnuz

Кроме Windows, мира Unix (в т.ч. Linux, BSD, Solaris) и мира Mac существуют еще ОСи

----------

